# Ok, it's time for a BBQ primer!



## PenMan1 (May 19, 2011)

I've got a guy from DELEWARE, or someother place like that telling ME about BBQ. I'm a REDNECK. Rednecks didn't invent much other than "hold my beer and watch this", AND BBQ!

This is all you really need to know about BBQ ( fir all you folks from Coney Island and places like that).

http://www.rhettandlink.com/videos/bbq-song

I've got "secret family" BBQ and Brunswick stew recipes that date back to 1785!



Submitted with tongue placed in cheek!


----------



## witz1976 (May 19, 2011)

Got news fer ya southerners I can BBQ with the best of you...got a charcoal smoker/grill from Georgia:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (May 19, 2011)

witz1976 said:


> Got news fer ya southerners I can BBQ with the best of you...got a charcoal smoker/grill from Georgia:biggrin::biggrin:


 
Like they say in Macon, "Bring it on, Donkey Kong!". You bring the meat, I'll provide the lodging, good company, adult beverages and YOUR CHOICE of hardwoods de-barked and dried to YOUR SPECIFICATIONS. Big Green Egg or the pull-behind smoker. I don't care who wins or loses, LET'S EAT SOME BBQ!

I'll still put MY sauce on MINE, but i'll be polite and taste yours.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

If we get tired of eatin', we might even make some pens! I've been wanting to meet you, anyway.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 19, 2011)

Hey Dan, I'm really serious here! And , if you do decide to come, give me a little advanced notice and I'll send "lobster money". I've got a friend not too far from you. When we head that way, we have to take some of our special pecan and apple BBQ wood. When he comes this way, his "carry on" is lobster.


----------



## sgimbel (May 19, 2011)

Great song!


----------



## witz1976 (May 19, 2011)

Well heck I may have to find time to do a road trip some day...right now as you know things are crazy.  But ya never know with me.  It is a Big Green Egg BTW, best grill I ever owned!


----------



## GoodTurns (May 19, 2011)

Dan, if you drive down, let me know....I'm on the way and would buy a crate o' bugs too!  might cover gas money!


----------



## PenMan1 (May 19, 2011)

witz1976 said:


> Well heck I may have to find time to do a road trip some day...right now as you know things are crazy. But ya never know with me. It is a Big Green Egg BTW, best grill I ever owned!


 

It's OK for CASUAL BBQ:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:! Just kidding! BGE, it my BBQ of choice, for less than 20 people!

Not kidding about the invite, as long as you are NOT on the way to a show at Augusta National, John's Creek, Buckhead, or Chastain Park. We'd love to have y'all.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 19, 2011)

Jon:
Would that be mud bugs of which you speak? If so, I've got an "almost local" source...a cousin in Slidell, LA. Come on!


----------



## DSurette (May 19, 2011)

Another happy Big Green Egg owner.  Added a BBQ Guru temp controller and I'm in hog heaven.  I love doing pulled pork on the BGE.  BBQ Guru holds the temp within a couple of degrees of what you set.  I let the pork butt smoke overnight.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 19, 2011)

DSurette said:


> Another happy Big Green Egg owner. Added a BBQ Guru temp controller and I'm in hog heaven. I love doing pulled pork on the BGE. BBQ Guru holds the temp within a couple of degrees of what you set. I let the pork butt smoke overnight.


 
We cook at 190 degrees until its done, or the weekend is over. We don't use the Guru (although it is a FABULOUS device). We have a wireless temp gauge from Brookstone. It is as precise at the GURU and it has a belt holster that allows you to go to the dock to swim, play, and when the food is ready it tells your. And besides, the Brookstone device (I call her "Barbie") has a really sexy voice:biggrin::biggrin:.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 19, 2011)

Just think guys... Y'all are REDNECKS and didn't even know it. BUT, I will NOT hold your beer OR pull your finger!


----------



## DSurette (May 19, 2011)

And I'm a big NASCAR fan!  Go Tony!  (Stewart)


----------



## PenMan1 (May 19, 2011)

DSurette said:


> And I'm a big NASCAR fan! Go Tony! (Stewart)


 
You'll fit right in down in Georgia's Lake Country. Personally, I liked TS BETTER before anger management. He raced harder:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## GoodTurns (May 19, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> Jon:
> Would that be mud bugs of which you speak? If so, I've got an "almost local" source...a cousin in Slidell, LA. Come on!



I'm talking about the big bugs they grow up north...my family is from the Rockland area and has had lobstermen for generations.  those little ones are pretty good too!  

Fire up the Q...I make a pretty good brisket rub...keep you happy for a weekend!


----------



## jaeger (May 20, 2011)

Is this considered BBQ?  I know it would be good for a road trip!


----------



## Rick P (May 20, 2011)

Bugs ya say eh? These guys been outa salt about 4 minutes.


----------



## Rick P (May 20, 2011)

Course thereas other sea food......like smoked salmon. Did 4 loads like this one.


----------



## Rick P (May 20, 2011)

Myself I like to start off first thing with a plate of my home made bacon then an Eskimo lunch.......three guesses what is getting cut up here.


----------



## el_d (May 20, 2011)

Dang, I got to go to Alaska...........during the summer months


----------



## Rick P (May 20, 2011)

Some nice moose brats, andouille or Italian sausage makes a nice lunch for those who are a bit squeamish about eating raw meat and fish.


----------



## Rick P (May 20, 2011)

Your welcome to try and take a peak at whats for super..........just remeber them dogs don't like strangers and they HATE having to share.......


----------



## Rick P (May 20, 2011)

el_d said:


> Dang, I got to go to Alaska...........during the summer months


 
Winter is the best time to visit for food. Lots of amazing cooks and no daylight makes for some stunningly well done dinner parties. Plus all the fish and meat is fresh from summer/fall harvesting.


You have not lived till you have had fresh moose short ribs slow smoked over a fire for hours! Or backstrap stuffed with wild mushrooms in a dutch oven with taters and onions.......


----------



## witz1976 (May 20, 2011)

GoodTurns said:


> Dan, if you drive down, let me know....I'm on the way and would buy a crate o' bugs too!  might cover gas money!



LOL oh great Jon, you start talking like this and everyone from Maine to Georgia will be asking me to stop.  I'll need a Winnebago just for the storage space:biggrin:


----------



## witz1976 (May 20, 2011)

man you all are getting me hungry.  I go to sleep and wake up to a BBQ war!! 

My personal favorite is a special rub my dad concocted with a sauce that is a killer.  Because I don't do the pork (blame the religion if you want, I do) so I pick out a nice beef brisket (guess that makes me a texan?) that is to be s l o w smoked over Jack Daniels wood chips.  Typically it is around 150ish for about 18 hours.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 20, 2011)

We need to have us a IAP BBQ! But where? Can't really do an online BBQ. Where would be convenient to everywhere in the world?


----------



## witz1976 (May 20, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> We need to have us a IAP BBQ! But where? Can't really do an online BBQ. Where would be convenient to everywhere in the world?



Well we can kinda do an online BBQ, but we will all need food savers so we can package the goods:biggrin:  But I like your idea, entry fee will be food, drink, and a pen for a IRL PITH :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Steve Busey (May 20, 2011)

PenMan1 said:


> We need to have us a IAP BBQ! But where?



BBQ AT ANDY'S PLACE!!!!


----------



## traderdon55 (May 20, 2011)

BBQ and pen making, my two favorite hobbies. I cook true redneck style but one of these days I am going to upgrade my smoker and put a temperature gauge on it instead of just putting my hand on it to check the temperature.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 20, 2011)

Don't do it, Don! Many a good smoker has been ruined with "fancy innovations" like thermometers.

Checking the heat with you hand is still the best way. Your hand knows the exact point where it is no longer the cook, but part of lunch.


----------



## Smitty37 (May 20, 2011)

*No other...*



PenMan1 said:


> I've got a guy from DELEWARE, or someother place like that telling ME about BBQ. I'm a REDNECK. Rednecks didn't invent much other than "hold my beer and watch this", AND BBQ!
> 
> This is all you really need to know about BBQ ( fir all you folks from Coney Island and places like that).
> 
> ...


 
There IS no other place like that.......


----------



## hdtran (May 20, 2011)

Rick P said:


> Myself I like to start off first thing with a plate of my home made bacon then an Eskimo lunch.......three guesses what is getting cut up here.



Alaskan mosquitos?


----------



## PenMan1 (May 20, 2011)

*Here's our "Black Egg"*

Dan:
Here is our little smoker. Even though the Big Green Egg is made here, they are still a bit pricey. Me and a couple of friends made our own smoker from scraps rather than spend Big Green Egg money.

A real "Good Ole Boy" will recognize the materials. Let's just say one neighbor may get a little "chilly" this winter and another will be leaving his boat in the water this year.

The barbells are not for "show" - they are necessary to open the cast iron smoker doors. You'll notice two smoke stacks. This allows us to use either "push, pull or push-pull" smoking technique.

We are working on a big cooker next.


----------



## TellicoTurning (May 20, 2011)

witz1976 said:


> Well heck I may have to find time to do a road trip some day...right now as you know things are crazy.  But ya never know with me.  It is a Big Green Egg BTW, best grill I ever owned!



My preferred smoking machine is a Brinkman's smoker for the hill country down Texas way... had to decide between the smoker and the lathe when I moved to TN.:frown:.. couldn't get both on the truck... now think I shudda stuck with the smoker... cudda bought a new lathe - did buy a new lathe once I got up here.:biggrin:


----------



## witz1976 (May 20, 2011)

That is one heck of a cooker you got there Andy.  I was trying to see if I had any pics of my egg, but nope.  Guess I will have to try later this weekend when the rain is said to finally stop.  Mind you I BBQ in the rain and snow, but it makes a bad pic.  

BTW I found out the BGE has the home office in GA, the ceramics are made in Mexico:frown:


----------



## PenMan1 (May 20, 2011)

Yep, still assembled here. At one point they were made with same materials as Georgia Clay Brick. We have a REALLY old one. It is red, as the green top coat left a few decades ago. I think ours is still made from clay brick.


----------



## PenMan1 (May 20, 2011)

Smoking is such an "all weather" ritual here that our neighbor just finished building an arbor over his egg. We still got plans, if you need them.


----------



## witz1976 (May 20, 2011)

an arbor...pah pansies.   All I have is a table built from old pallets.  When it snows, just shovel on the deck to the egg, when it rains...well I get a little wet that's all:biggrin:


----------



## Rchan63 (May 20, 2011)

Rick P said:


> Myself I like to start off first thing with a plate of my home made bacon then an Eskimo lunch.......three guesses what is getting cut up here.


 
With that much fat I'm guessing seal or maybe whale?


----------



## Russianwolf (May 20, 2011)

Best store bought grill I could find. Lillian wants something cooked quick and it gets the gas, if she wants it done right it gets the smoke.


----------



## U-Turn (May 20, 2011)

After I wiped the drool from my mouth and ate a twinkie to stop my stomach from growling, I decided that all of this begs for the First International Penturners BBQ cook-off. For those of you from Georgia, it could rival The Big Pig Jig!!! I use a ceranic smoker (not the BGE) and like to cook packer cut briskets an average of about 18 hours - the meat will make you want to hug yourself!!


----------



## PenMan1 (May 20, 2011)

Bill, as we say over in the Eastern part of the Empire State of BBQ, your recipe sounds so good "that your tongue will beat your brains out trying to get another bite"

FWIW: Stump and Son, just on the other side of the Big Chicken from you (Marietta) WON the first Big Pig Jig in 1982. Now those boys KNOW BBQ!


----------



## Rick P (May 20, 2011)

Rchan63 said:


> Rick P said:
> 
> 
> > Myself I like to start off first thing with a plate of my home made bacon then an Eskimo lunch.......three guesses what is getting cut up here.
> ...


 
And we have a winner!!! Bowhead whale, the black and white is Muktuk, raw skin and blubber. The big block of dark very marbled stuff is the meat, also normally eaten raw. Muktuk is so fatty you can feel it warm ya up and the oil on your lips for days. Not for the faint of heart but better than feremnted walrus flipper, stink head or cold clams any day!


----------



## moke (May 20, 2011)

Where's the BEEF!!! Us Iowa boys don't do fish on the grill!!! Iowa Corn Fed Beef _Only_ at this man's BBQ----And only one cut for us here....fillets and the rest is hamburger!!!

Andy---if the BBQ doesn't kill us the Jack might!!!!


----------



## BKelley (May 20, 2011)

All this talk about BBQ has done and gone made my mouth water.  I think I will slide up to Lawrenceville GA to Hometown BBQ.  They have got about the best BBQ around.  How bout it folks, do any of you know of a better place within 25 miles of Hot Lanta?


----------



## PenMan1 (May 20, 2011)

Ben:
Hometown BBQ IS hard to beat! Believe it or not, I still have a soft spot in my heart for Old Hickory. Any time I over near Piedmont & Monroe Dr, I either slide in to old Hickory or slide by the Varsity, Jr for "a bag of rags" and a large "fo".


----------



## PenMan1 (May 20, 2011)

Moke:
The Jack MAY kill us! But, I figure that's my contribution to pen making. Without me, there would be a whole lot less of those JD blanks made from empty whiskey barrels.


----------



## Rick P (May 20, 2011)

Not beef.....moose but notice I didn't have to wrap it in bacon to give it some flavor. Your right though telling your butcher "I'll take the softest least flavorful cut you got" is so much more "manly" than braving 20 foot seas for crab or packing out 900 pounds of moose meat on your back.


----------



## U-Turn (May 20, 2011)

Dave's BBQ on Whitlock in Marietta is hard to beat - great collards as well.


----------

